#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Outlook Formatting & Functions >  >  Power of ISTEXT unleashed.

## Tomboy

I have attached a file, First sheet contains the raw data and second sheet contains what exactli I am looking for.

IIf anyone can help me, its urgent.

----------


## Marcol

Try this with your data begining in A2 (Trip 1)

In B2

=IF(ISTEXT(A2),A2,B1)

Drag/Fill Down

----------


## arthurbr

_Your post does not comply with Rule 1 of our Forum_ RULES. Your post title should accurately and concisely describe your problem, not your anticipated solution. Use terms appropriate to a Google search. Poor thread titles, like Please Help, Urgent, Need Help, Formula Problem, Code Problem, and Need Advice will be addressed according to the OP's experience in the forum: If you have less than 10 posts, expect (and respond to) a request to change your thread title. If you have 10 or more posts, expect your post to be locked, so you can start a new thread with an appropriate title. 
*To change a Title on your post, click EDIT then Go Advanced and change your title, if 2 days have passed ask a moderator to do it for you.*

*PLEASE PM WHEN YOU HAVE DONE THIS AND I WILL DELETE THIS POST*

----------

